# Genetic testing



## JCKinne (Sep 16, 2010)

Which pre-breeding tests do you do on your breeding dogs? Curious to hear what most breeders consider the 'standard' tests should be.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I OFA hips and elbows, heart, and thyroid. I also CERF eyes.


----------

